# **** Red River Trial Postponed ****



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Red River Trial will be postponed until Dec 13-15. For cast this weekend calls for sleet and ice. Due to safety concerns it was decided to error on the side of safety and delay the trial. Please pass the word.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Chris/Vicky,

I'd like to leave this on the main forum in order to give those attending the trial a chance to see this update, sometimes things get lost in the Events forum.

p.s. Mike got your text, was about to post a notice myself (saw Becky's FB post)

FOM


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

Thanks, Lainee. I just saw this myself (here, on the main page)


----------



## Jan Helgoth (Apr 20, 2008)

MikeBoley said:


> Red River Trial will be postponed until Dec 13-15. For cast this weekend calls for sleet and ice. Due to safety concerns it was decided to error on the side of safety and delay the trial. Please pass the word.


I certainly understand the reasoning for this but what accommodations are being made for Qual and Derby dogs that are already signed up at the D/Q in Madisonville on the weekend of Dec. 14-15? There are many dogs signed up in both trials on the same weekend now - will Red River be refunding the entry fees for those dogs that now have a conflict? 

Thank you for the information!


----------



## Brandon Bromley (Dec 21, 2006)

Jan Helgoth said:


> I certainly understand the reasoning for this but what accommodations are being made for Qual and Derby dogs that are already signed up at the D/Q in Madisonville on the weekend of Dec. 14-15? There are many dogs signed up in both trials on the same weekend now - will Red River be refunding the entry fees for those dogs that now have a conflict?
> 
> Thank you for the information!


Approximately 20 of the 35 Qual dogs and 21 of the 35 Derby dogs will be in conflict...


----------



## MarvBaumer (Nov 8, 2010)

Yes of course Red River intends to refund the entry fees for those owners who have dogs entered at Red River but can't make our trial because they are running at Piney Woods
The owners will have to contact Becky Edwards prior to the start of the Red River trial.

We regret the inconvenience that this change is causing, but no field trial is worth risking danger to people or dogs which we surely would have been doing had we decided to try to hold the trial in an ice storm with temperatures forecasted as low as 17 degrees.
This is the last time that we will try to hold a trial this late in the year.
This would have been our sixth trial and we have always been lucky with the weather but this year our luck ran out.


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

I'm sure this was a tough decision to make, but it was the right one. This weekend looks very rough for the weather.


----------



## jollydog (Jul 10, 2006)

Since the date is changing, so glad y'all did that, can the 
derby and qual days switch so people could maybe run both trials.
Just a thought


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

jollydog said:


> Since the date is changing, so glad y'all did that, can the
> derby and qual days switch so people could maybe run both trials.
> Just a thought



I had heard a rumor earlier this morning that Red River was going to try and switch the Derby to Friday and the Qual to Saturday.


I just got a call from Becky and that has been approved. They hope this helps folks out.


----------



## MarvBaumer (Nov 8, 2010)

Update on Red River

The Derby will now start at 8:00a.m. on Friday 12/13.
The Qual will start after the Derby but no sooner than 9:00a.m. Saturday 12/14.

Scott Carruth will now be judging the Amateur in place of Bill Burks.

Regarding Scratch Refunds
We will give a full refund ( $89.50) for each entry that cant get to the trial because of the date change.
Those scratches must be called , texted or e mailed to Becky Edwards at 903 227 9061 or [email protected] prior to the start of the trial on 12/13.
We have decided to refund the $4.50 EE fee. This decision re the EE fee may or may not be applicable to future Red River events.

If you can make it please come. We are facing a significant financial loss and we need all the entries we can get.

We want to reiterate how much we appreciate Danny Widner and the Piney Woods club agreeing to allow us to move our date. 

PLEASE keep checking here for additional updates as we may have additional judges changes.

Any further questions call me at 972 658 2954 or Mark Edwards at 903 227 0027.


----------



## MarvBaumer (Nov 8, 2010)

This post regarding reopening of entries is wrong.
Akc has changed their decision and we will not be allowed to accept furthur entries.

Sorry for the mis communication.


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

The bird boys thank you more than you will ever know. The long gun station was going to be very miserable place to spend 8 hours.


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

I am so glad to see y'all had the foresight to move the date.

This morning my back door is frozen shut, my truck has a sheet of ice on it that is up to 1/2" thick. 

DFW is an ice skating rink and everyone knows how well Texans drive on these type of roads.


Hats off to the Red River Retriever Club.


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

How is the weather? Are they running this weekend?


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

Today Showers likely and possibly a thunderstorm. Cloudy, with a high near 43. South wind 10 to 15 mph. Chance of precipitation is 60%.
Tonight A 30 percent chance of showers, mainly before midnight. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 37. South wind 5 to 10 mph becoming north northwest after midnight.
Saturday Partly sunny, with a high near 44. North northwest wind 10 to 15 mph, with gusts as high as 25 mph.
Saturday Night Partly cloudy, with a low around 27. North northwest wind 5 to 10 mph.


----------



## jollydog (Jul 10, 2006)

Open Report I have is Quad left to right Flyer 2nd 
Think they have run close to 18 dogs as of 11:00 am with 
4 or 5 handles/ pickups. All I know - Not there 
Derby All back to 2nd -- all 2nd hand info


----------



## Dave Mirek (Jan 23, 2007)

Any updates? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Per Becky Edward's Facebook: Open callbacks to the 3rd.
1,2,5,13,14,15,16,17,22,24,25,28,29,37,39,40,41,42,44,46,48,60,61,64

Derby Callbacks to the 4th~Derby 
1,3,4,6,8,12,13,19,21,24,26,28,33,


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Again per Becky Edward's Facebook page:

Derby Placements~
1st Babe-Farmer
2nd Chevy-Shelley
3rd Be-Russell
4th Wyatt-Furlano
RJ Trip-Baumer
Jams- Scuppers, Flash, Judy, Journey, Indy, Summer, Lexie.


----------



## MarvBaumer (Nov 8, 2010)

Sunday Schedule 
Open 8:00 am
Qualifying 9:00 am
Amateur. 9:00 am for the two remaining dogs to run the Land / Water blind
4th / Series marks start at 10:00 am


----------



## marshallstone (Feb 14, 2011)

Qual to the 3rd (10 dogs)
1,10,19,20,22,23,28,35,36,37


----------



## jollydog (Jul 10, 2006)

Congratulations to Trumarc's Gratuity " Tippy" for winning 
the qual! Her sister Raz won the Piney Woods Qual this weekend
as well. They are both ex marking dogs from Breeder Carole Robison
and Steve Mealman.
Making a note of this as Steve had to say goodbye to a great 
Fierce competitor in FC Candlewoods Man in Black "Cash"
And I know he is thrilled to see his offspring having a great weekend.
Don't know any other info on trial.

Just heard FC-AFC Fish River's Out of the Park"Homer"
Daughter won the Amateur ! She finished the Open as well!
Big congratulations to Fish River's Belle of the Ball 
Park "Lulabelle"
And handler owner Joe Piland and Pam Ingham!


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Woohoo pam and Joe and lulu belle!


----------

